# Seachem Purigen



## Titan17

Do any of you all run Seachem Purigen in your filters? If so would you recommend it and why. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rainbow Fish

It is great stuff at giving the water a final polish. I recommend it.


----------



## Nubster

I like it too. Water so clear fish look like they are floating in midair.


----------



## mordalphus

seachem purigen is a one of a kind product that really has an impact on water quality. And the best part is it's rechargable with color indicator. When it's dark brown, it's time to soak it in bleach.

I love the stuff, it pulls dissolved organic compounds/carbon out of the water and makes your water crystal clear.

It's expensive but well worth the price.


----------



## jkan0228

With adding purigen, you'll want your tank to settle around first and then add it. Forgot how long it was but I recall that it was 6 months before adding any to your tank.


----------



## NWA-Planted

Does purigen pull any of the fertz out of the water?


----------



## dhgyello04

NWA-Planted said:


> Does purigen pull any of the fertz out of the water?


+1 for the use of Purigen

+1 for the question aboveroud:


----------



## TexasCichlid

I use Purigen in all my tanks. Terrific stuff. Some guy on the forums did a fluidized bed purigen reactor which was mucho cool. Looking forward to doing one myself.

Here is the thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/109030-fluidized-purigen-reactor-eheim-2213-larger.html


----------



## gomesj

Great product, keeps my water nice and clear. The guys at ADG even use it in some of their tanks.


----------



## dewalltheway

TexasCichlid said:


> I use Purigen in all my tanks. Terrific stuff. Some guy on the forums did a fluidized bed purigen reactor which was mucho cool. Looking forward to doing one myself.
> 
> Here is the thread.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/109030-fluidized-purigen-reactor-eheim-2213-larger.html


This was a great build! Thanks for linking!

I am going to do this for my 90 gal. The only question, if anyone knows, is how often do you have to change the pleated cartridge filter in the reactor and can it be washed out? (Sent the OP of that build a PM but wanted to see if anyone else had done this build)


----------



## TexasCichlid

As long as the pleated filter is post canister and you have enough mechanical filtration, I don't imagine you'd have to fuss with it too much. I'd probably just rinse it out every once in a while. You might need a larger filter for a higher flow canister, as that one is on a 2213.

Here was his larger build for a 90 gallon.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/104573-diy-purigen-reactor.html


----------



## discuspaul

NWA-Planted said:


> Does purigen pull any of the fertz out of the water?


 
No, it has little or no effect as regards removing plant ferts.

I've used it for years to continuously maintain superior water clarity.
And the easy, simple re-chargeability of it makes it a very inexpensive product over it's useful life.
I run it 24/7 and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## gnod

i can't say much except for 2 days of use, although i think it's made an impact.
i had aqua soil in my 2.5G nano tank with redsea nano hob filter.
used foam + carbon - no help with cloudiness.

used purigen for few hours and clear as day. i love it. 
i believe it also reduces ammonia levels, or prevents it or what not.


----------



## GeToChKn

I use it in all my tanks, even my small ones. I bought the big bottle and filled up little satchels in panty hoses and the bigger pre-made satchels in my bigger filters. It does clear up the water so much and its easy to regenerate.


----------



## NWA-Planted

discuspaul said:


> No, it has little or no effect as regards removing plant ferts.
> 
> I've used it for years to continuously maintain superior water clarity.
> And the easy, simple re-chargeability of it makes it a very inexpensive product over it's useful life.
> I run it 24/7 and wouldn't be without it.


thanks Paul!


----------



## tetra73

I do as a preventive measure since I have a huge bio load. I "think" it makes my water a bit clearer. My water is always clear even before using purigen. I have to recharge it every 2 month.


----------



## talontsiawd

I use it on all my tanks. On my tanks with canisters, I don't really "utilize" it anymore because I never have time to soak them as I only rarely clean my filters in general and I always skip the bleaching. When it is almost black, I will do it and notice a difference.

On my HOB filters, I keep up and it really is noticeable. 

I have seen no downsides, other than the prepackaged ones don't hold together well after a few bleaching. I have had to glue the edges and in one case, I was too late and it spilled into my tank. It's expensive but I almost think of it as a UV sterilzer. It won't kill algae but it will clear up green water so that's good enough. 


When I get a larger tank, I do plan on making a "reactor" for it. I have seen it done on here with a water filter.


----------



## Titan17

Well I think it is clear that I should give this stuff a try. Thank you all for your opinions they are much appreciated.


----------



## acitydweller

sounds like its putting the old diatom filters outta business.


----------



## NWA-Planted

This will probably be in the bottom of my sump tank...


----------

